# TUNA



## motivator (Oct 5, 2007)

Took 3 friends fishing this past weekend.Just got motor rebuilt and had to spend time with the mechanic doing downloads.After late start on thursday and cancelling overnighter to come home so someone could let their better half know they were alive we did not leave the dock till after 1:00 on both days.No time for snapper but did good on the tuna.We threw back more than we kept and with the bite winding down on friday the fish gods smiled on us.Duck hunted on Saturday with no luck.


----------

